# Pumpkin Soup Leftovers - Recommendation?



## flukx (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey everyone. I made a delicious pumpkin soup with sweet potatoes and coconut milk, among other ingredients, however we still have a little less than a liter of soup (not really enough to freeze, not much room in my small freezer). I am looking for possible uses for the remaining soup as I think both me and my girlfriend are a bit "souped out" after eating a bowl each for the past few days. One thought was to thicken it with more potatoes and use it as a pierogi/ravioli/cannelloni stuffing with some cream cheese. Other than this, I lack creative ideas. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## flukx (Nov 6, 2007)

Noooooooo!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank god someone around here has a sense of humor


----------



## auntdot (Nov 6, 2007)

Don't know how easy this would be but could you thicken it and make a cheesecake?

Or maybe a pumpkin pudding.

It might be a bit tricky, and am not a baker at all, but you might be able to use it as a base for some bread, or a cake.

Or a base as a curry dish.

Just a few thoughts.  Enjoy.


----------



## elaine l (Nov 6, 2007)

That is too funny bowlingshirt!  

What about using it as a sauce for pasta?  Something with chicken?  Maybe add some curry to it.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 6, 2007)

You could thicken it up a bit with cream cheese or mascarpone, add some sage & toasted walnuts or pine nuts - and use it as a pasta sauce over cheese ravioli etc.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 6, 2007)

Give it to someone who would appreciate some nice soup thats what I do.


----------



## flukx (Nov 6, 2007)

All excellent ideas. I may actually use the opportunity to experiment with a few different things. If anything good comes out of this, will post. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 6, 2007)

Use it as the base liquid for either polenta or grits.


----------



## flukx (Nov 6, 2007)

Ended up going with the curry option. Made a nice paste out of shallots, garlic, EVOO, ginger, fresh ground cumin, turmeric, cardamon, coriander, salt, pepper, flour, a dried chili pepper. Cooked the paste for a minute, added cubed chicken until cooked on outside. Removed, and cooked some cubed zucchini and sliced red peppers a few minutes. Added the leftover pumpkin soup, deglazed, readded chicken and simmered for half an hour. Added a dollop of butter and served with Basmati rice. Was very good. Recommended. 

Also watching some pumpkin bread dough on its first rise in the kitchen 

Thanks for all the suggestions...I hate to waste good food.


----------

